# Synthetic/Regular Oil for Transaxle?



## BigRed1 (Nov 10, 2013)

My '03 GT5000 Model #917.276310 is more than overdue for a Transaxle Oil change and has the 6sp Manual Trans. 

 Been thinking of changing out the Transaxle Oil, but don't know if I want to stay with Regular Straight Weight 30 Motor Oil as Manual calls for, or change over to a Synthetic Oil which has a better Lubrication/Heat/Shear Load qualities.

Problem running into, is Synthetic Motor Oils don't come in a Straight Weight, so any insight about this would be appreciated.

I search on Forum/Web, but didn't find anything. Maybe how I'm asking in the search.
BR1


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Mine is a hydro, and I changed from conventional oil over to synthetic, and everything improved with it. I wouldnt know for sure though with the geared tranny. I thought I had seen some straight weight synthetic somewhere but I cant remember where at. I am thinking it was either Autozone, or walmart??


----------

